# Heat Summer Basketball Camp



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Learn what it takes to become the best basketball player you can be! Hurry now and sign up for the following camps for summer 2005! All gymnasiums are air conditioned!

HEAT Camp is for boys & girls between the ages of 7-16 at the South Broward High School, Everglades High School and Miami-Dade Community College. Campers will be grouped according to age and ability. Lunch will be provided daily. For more information, please call our HEAT Summer Camp Hotline at 786-777-4113.

Quality Instruction 
Guest Speakers 
Camp Insurance 
Air Conditioned Gymnasiums 
Lunch 
Individual Camper Evaluation 
Prizes and Awards 
Surprises 










Week 1 - SOLD OUT
Date: June 13 to June 17 (9AM - 3:30PM) Ages 7-16
Location: South Broward High School
Address: 1901 N. FEDERAL HIGHWAY, HOLLYWOOD FL, 33021 


Week 2 - SOLD OUT
Date: June 20 to June 24 (9AM - 3:30PM) Ages 7-16
Location: South Broward High School
Address: 1901 N. FEDERAL HIGHWAY, HOLLYWOOD FL, 33021


Week 3
Date: June 27 to July 1 (9AM - 3:30PM) Ages 7-16
Location: Everglades High School
Address: 17100 SW 48 COURT, MIRAMAR, FL, 33027



Week 4
Date: July 25 to July 29 (9AM - 3:30PM) Ages 7-16
Location: Miami Dade Community College, Kendall Campus
Address: 11011 SW 104TH STREET, MIAMI, FL 33176


Cost
1 week session = $265/week
multiple week sessions = $265 for the first week and $230/additional week
(additional weeks discount applies only for same child attending multiple sessions) 
To register, please click on the link below and fill the forms out. For more information call 786-777-4113.
Mail the forms to: 

Miami HEAT Basketball Camps
601 Biscayne Blvd. 
Miami, FL 33132 

http://www.nba.com/heat/community/heat_campreg.html


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

Sign up/sign up your kids if your too old guys, its a lot of fun...I did it a few years ago and my brother and sister will probably do it this year.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

BigWill33176 said:


> Sign up/sign up your kids if your too old guys, its a lot of fun...I did it a few years ago and my brother and sister will probably do it this year.


 ...and I coach, how often do you get a chance to be/or have your kids coached by a Heat legend?????


----------

